# My First Sink-Hole of The Year with a Friend!!!!



## modtheworld44 (Mar 29, 2017)

This was created using E-Waste only.I hope it's pretty enough to catch some 9's,but if not I know it is good enough to sale.Thanks in advance.



modtheworld44


----------



## Tndavid (Mar 29, 2017)

Very, very nice. Definitely some 9s. Nice color and shine.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Mar 29, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## modtheworld44 (Mar 29, 2017)

Thanks Yall

It's my best work to date,which puts me at a little over 19 troy ounces lifetime.I'm sad they have have to go bye-bye today though.Bills don't pay themselves.Yall two have done really good in such a short time, keep on producing those beautiful buttons too.Thanks in advance.



modtheworld44


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Mar 29, 2017)

Very nice Mod! Is the big one happy to see the little one?  

Dave


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Mar 29, 2017)

modtheworld44 said:


> Thanks Yall
> 
> It's my best work to date,which puts me at a little over 19 troy ounces lifetime.I'm sad they have have to go bye-bye today though.Bills don't pay themselves.Yall two have done really good in such a short time, keep on producing those beautiful buttons too.Thanks in advance.
> 
> modtheworld44


Thank you, kind sir!
It's beautiful, but it's also just metal. There is plenty more out there for you to turn into an exquisite art form. So don't worry too much about selling it (unless you are getting screwed!)

May I ask, what kind of scrap and how much of it? And what processes did you use?
-i like the stories behind buttons.

Dave, I think the big one wants to eat the little one, in that massive crater!


----------



## modtheworld44 (Mar 29, 2017)

FrugalRefiner said:


> Very nice Mod! Is the big one happy to see the little one?
> 
> Dave



Thank you!
Yes the the big one was happy,but the small one tried to run away when he was told they were being sold!! :mrgreen: 




Topher_osAUrus said:


> modtheworld44 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Yall
> ...




Yes I still have plenty to refine,I moved over 30,000lbs of E-Waste between May-December of last season.

The gold came from fingers,ceramics,some pins and some gold plated bus-bar parts.I run everything through AR in large batches.I then melted everything and oxidized as much as possible in the melt(base garbage). Then refined it and then refined those powders and then did the final melt.Yes I know that's some extra steps but it helps to insure good end results.Thanks in advance.



modtheworld44


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 29, 2017)

Superior!!! Best I've seen in a long time.


----------



## modtheworld44 (Mar 29, 2017)

goldsilverpro said:


> Superior!!! Best I've seen in a long time.



Thank you very much,means alot coming from you.

Does that "Superior" mean I actually caught some of those 9's?
Do you see any signs of contamination?
Do you mean long time from me or long time on the board?
I only ask because your opinion matters to me.
Thanks in advance you've been a great help in my education here on the forum.



modtheworld44


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 29, 2017)

Bright and Shiny
No slag
Large deep crystals
No fern-like crystals
Deep sink (I never liked the word "pipe")

In appearance, about as good as possible. I give it a 9.8 out of 10


----------



## Tndavid (Mar 29, 2017)

modtheworld44 said:


> Thanks Yall
> 
> It's my best work to date,which puts me at a little over 19 troy ounces lifetime.I'm sad they have have to go bye-bye today though.Bills don't pay themselves.Yall two have done really good in such a short time, keep on producing those beautiful buttons too.Thanks in advance.
> 
> ...


Thank you Jerry!!


----------



## chuckgambale (Mar 29, 2017)

Hey Mod looks great pal, and wow GSP with a tremendous compliment, does it get better than that.


----------



## modtheworld44 (Mar 29, 2017)

goldsilverpro said:


> Bright and Shiny
> No slag
> Large deep crystals
> No fern-like crystals
> ...



Thank you and I'll take the 9.8 out of 10 all day long!!
Yeah I like sink-whole or deep sink better too.




Tndavid said:


> modtheworld44 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Yall
> ...



Your Welcome!



chuckgambale said:


> Hey Mod looks great pal, and wow GSP with a tremendous compliment, does it get better than that.




Thanks,Two thumps up from two mods nope no better.



modtheworld44


----------



## UncleBenBen (Mar 29, 2017)

Nice work there, Mod!

For sure one of the prettiest buttons I've seen posted in a while! 

Ben


----------



## anachronism (Mar 29, 2017)

Looking good!


----------



## kurtak (Mar 29, 2017)

VERY nice Jerry :!: 8) :G :mrgreen: 

Kurt


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 29, 2017)

Rethinking it at 9.9. Nothing is perfect.


----------



## modtheworld44 (Mar 29, 2017)

goldsilverpro said:


> Rethinking it at 9.9. Nothing is perfect.



Thanks for the re-evaluation,just knowing that my hard work can produce such beautiful metals is enough for me.I agree that nothing is perfect,but I can always strive for better. :mrgreen: 



I want to Thank Everyone who has taken the time and effort to look and or comment on this thread.
The 57.7grams went to there new home for $1252.00spot x 97%net=$2241.08.Thanks in advance.



modtheworld44


----------



## Smack (Mar 30, 2017)

Nice one, GSP is right, it has everything you want in a button.


----------

